# TOOLS TO SELL OR NOT TO SELL.



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm trying to decide if I should sell tools. Here's my thought process.
#1 I could use the Money 
#2 I'm not using the tools I'm selling
#3 I need more room.
With work being slow I decided to empty my storage unit to save the rent it adds up to $ 925 a year. After thinking about it most of what I had i there is not worth that much. So now i get to find a place for this stuff on my lot, that's on the small side anyhow. OK that done I still have tools and equipment that have to go inside. It's already pretty tight in there. Next I'll look around and see if there are things I don't use that much. That's good but then I have to be honest and I come up with a long list .Each item I haven't never used or used once.Ok it's sale time. The list ( http://roseburg.craigslist.org/tls/1809278112.html . )
Oh well if I didn't use them that much before I won't need them ?or will I ?....It's always the tool you sell you need the next day. It's the revenge of the tools by the tools . LOL

If you live close buy it's a great time to stop by and say hi, and of course buy lots of tools )


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

As someone too far away to take advantage of your largesse, just count me in as a supporter of selling. When we moved into our current place, we looked around and realized that our house just cost us $500/square foot (a bit of a fudge, that was "price / house square feet") and thought: It's a small house, space is valuable, our lifestyle should reflect that.

Got rid of, and are still getting rid of, a whole lot of "some day" projects, in favor of "now".


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Jim
You are selling allot of stuff. 
If you do not want people stopping by before the sale I'd remove your address from the Craigslist ad.
Regards
DAN


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Good luck Jim.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That's a lot of stuff!! Good luck.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry, but I've got all the tools I need (except for a 16" jointer, Donations welcome )


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I have just sold off some major pieces .. RAS and Chisel Morticer.. things I do not use… still have a 9 " jointer and a spindle molter sitting outside under cover… anyone local wants them come and get them…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Jim;

That's quite a list. Fuuny how we accumulate a bunch of stuff! Stuff we're sure we'll be needing.

I have a similar problem. With the construction business, I needed to fully equip several large jobs at a time. Now, I have three or more of all kinds of stuff. The only thing I don't have is the work to keep them busy. (nor do I want to any longer). I must be getting old.

Good luck.

Lee


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

don't blame you , jim .
i got stuff here i been storing for 20 years ,
i don't even know what it is anymore ,
i'm ready to just take it to the dump ,
if i go thru it , it will take me a month to do it .
i haven't used any of it in all this time ,
what will i do if i find something ,
put it in a box and let it sit for another 20 years ?


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Jim, I did the same thing last year and it's funny, I haven't missed one thing I sold. I accumalated tools for over 20 years and thought I couldn't get rid of anything. Because of ecomony and needing to down size, I bit the bullet and decided to sell some of the tools I hadn't used for a couple years. I geared back, went to a smaller shop, and business is better then ever. I have much more room, lower overhead and business has been good this year. (hope it continues!). Years of buying tools that I thought I just had to have, but the truth of the matter is, I kept the tools necessary to run my business with the type woodworking I'm doing and the rest was just excess. Good luck with your sale and I'm sure you'll have good results.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

You could have had this sale 4 years ago when I lived in Oregon. I would probably sell it all, I love tools but hate clutter, it really messes with my brain.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

That's quite a list. I wish that I was 1) in Oregon and 2) had some money to blow on tools right now.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Since I have such a small 1 car garage for a shop, about once a year, I will do an inventory and get rid of tools that I do not use regularly. I hope you get very good prices for your stuff.


----------



## falegniam (Apr 26, 2010)

i would keep the grizzly shaper and feeder


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

How long you going to keep this sale going?..........................Schloemoe


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Rick
It's set for July 2 - 4th if someone still want's something before or after that,that's cool.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Jim you pay the shipping and i'll have the work bench LOL…......

Good luck with the sale my friend

Andy


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

they have a TV show for those who never sell what they dont need

Hoarders


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Jim it's a sad day when we start getting rid of stuff I know but I keep looking at my overstuffed workshop that I keep adding to & think it's time to go into reverse. I'm only 58 but I keep thinking it's going to give the people I love a nightmare trying to sort it out & sell or throw away valuable stuff when I'm gone. Most of it won't mean a thing to them, you've inspired me to look more closely why do I need 12 routers?
Hope you do well my friend & I hope it doesn't restrict your wood working too much
God bless
Trevor


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck with your sale Jim. I'm a little surprised (or maybe not) that you have no routers for sale.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

gosh mike ,
thats not what i read ,
maybe the translation to norwegian ?
*
10 Routers,plunge & fixed $30-95
Router track system with router $425
Small router table w 3hp router $125
Small router table metal $ 45 *


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Jim
I am stunned that you are selling 10 routers, you know that might hurt your reputation as Router King!
It must be a hard decision to let some things go, so I wish you good luck with the sale - I did notice no clamps made it to the list? 
You will have to post a post sales review so that we know how it all went, so I do hope it all goes well and you get some extra space and cash to play with.


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

Jim….......I too suffer from "pack rat" syndrome….....as I believe most people do. A cleanout/sale/dump trip is something I really need to do!!

A little sale and some extra cash is a good thing…...cleans out the clutter and fattens the wallet!!

Good luck with your sale


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

You are about eight hours from me. Tempting …


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry, wish I lived closer.


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

My mom lives in Lincoln City and my sister in Canby. I guess its time for a visit. You are still quite a bit father south than that, but it's easier to sell a 2 hour trip than an 8 or 9.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

If I were to tell my wife "Let's get rid of old and useless stuff lying around the house, I'd be the first to go!"


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

How did your sale go? Do you still have quite a few things left?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have lots of tools that didn't sell, Oh well


----------

